# best caliber for all big game



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

I am going to buy a new gun but i dont know which of these calibers would be best to take all big game from deer to moose


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The good old .30-06 is the most versatile cartridge available, with a terrific selection of bullets for the handloader. Virtually all of the premium bullets are being loaded in factory ammo as well. There are certainly other cartridge's that will do the job, but I don't think the deer and moose will know the difference if you place your shots as they should be placed. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I think Burl is right the 30-06 is the way to fly I owned one for years and it did everthing I asked it to do with great effect. A bonus is that it is so common that I bet you would find factory ammo in all 50 states and most foreign hunting destonations.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I'll throw in my 2 cents and go with the ol' 30-'06 as well. If you were going to add big bears to the list then the .338Win.Mag. might make sense but for everything else the '06 will get the job done if you do your part. Placement is key with ANY ctg. so an accurate rifle is first and foremost then the power that the ctg. has can do it's best damage.


----------



## Bones (Jan 7, 2006)

Good article in _Outdoor Life _ by Jim Carmichael....Looks like he would vote for the .280. Like the '06, good for anything but the big bear, but the ammo selection/availability would be an issue.


----------



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

Why not the good old 7mm!


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

Out to what range would you be shooting?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

50 BMG


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I'll muddy the water here. If my hunting was such that I would be driving to and from place to place, then I would use a 35 Whelen or 338-06. Both will do great on the largest game, yet not knock the snot out of you for smaller stuff. In fact, the 35 Whelen can use bullets for the 38-357 and be loaded down to 38spl speeds for plinking, and loaded up for things the size of a small car. Versital it is.
Now if I am going to be flying from hunting area to home and vise versa, then the Win 338 would be the one that gets my vote. It is found most anywhere. It has been around for a long time and has proven its worth. And you have 180gr loads that do not smack you arround when you pull the trigger. I like to shoot prone when I can, and heavy recoil scopes and my eyes don't make a good match. Try as I have to remove that area arround my eye with various scopes, I just hava not removed enough bone yet for proper clearance. And all of these with 250gr bullets will have more "power" than most of the smaller but faster crowd.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

378 weatherby. just make sure u take ammo with u :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If I could have only one rifle it would be 30-06. Great track record and you can get bullets anywhere.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

.30/06 in my opinion Great selection of bullets. Thats all my familiy ever shot adn .30/06 has proven itself time and time again.


----------



## Pahuntdog (Jan 12, 2006)

the 30-06 you can get ammo any where you hunt


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

30-06 or 300 win mag. Hands down, no contest.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'll take a .30-06.

After hunting many different species and shooting many different clibers I have come to the conclusion that even though the '06 is over 100 years old there is no improving perfection. The .30-06 is still king!

Remember, all good things only get better with time!
:beer: 
:sniper: 
:beer: 
:sniper:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

This is why you don't go out under gunned, check this out:
http://www.biggamehunt.net/stories/Jack ... 70512.html


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

damn  that is the definition of a brute!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I say the 7mm. I have killed elk, big western mulies and whitetails, antelope, bear (over 400#) and numerous African animals with mine and have knocked em dead 100% of the time.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

30/06. No other can compare.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I quess I will have to be different. I go with the 300 WM. Load it down or load it hot for what ever game you are going after.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

The 30-06 is my favorite, You can find ammo anywhere, brass is easy to come by, You can use a huge variety of powders and bullets in it, You can load it down like a 30 Carbine for rabbits or Load it for Elk or Moose. It is very accurate and a lightweight gun is manageable for most people. I just can't say enough good things about this caliber, No wonder it's still on top after 100 yrs!


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

Right on, *bighands*, I've never found a caliber that I like better. You can take an 06 out and shoot it a bunch without the recoil bothering you. Makes you a better game shot. It's a fun gun that still has plenty of knockdown power.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

.300 win mag or .300 rem ultra mag will out perform and out shoot a 30/06 any day.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

*SniperPride*, I can't argue with you on that point, and I have a 300 Win Mag. I still usually grab my old 30-06 when I go hunting and if I had to choose between them and get rid of one, I would keep the 30-06, It's just my favorite, kind of like an old friend you learn to trust and depend on.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey how about the .444 marlin or the 45-70 out to 200 yards they can bring the heat, chambered in fast handling lever action rifles they are fast, hard hitting ,and accurate!!


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

7mm remington magnum


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

bighands said:


> *SniperPride*, I can't argue with you on that point, and I have a 300 Win Mag. I still usually grab my old 30-06 when I go hunting and if I had to choose between them and get rid of one, I would keep the 30-06, It's just my favorite, kind of like an old friend you learn to trust and depend on.


Agreed. 06 is very versitile and cheap to shoot. But For all around big game, including bear. I would use larger. But then again I am biased 
and .444 or 45-70 is much to big for deer imho.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

30-06 is the best all-around COMMON caliber, and probably the best American caliber.

In my opinion tthe best all-around big game caliber, Ammunition prices not considered, is the 9.3x62mm Mauser. It is more powerfull than the 300 magnum, and it has a larger bullet diameter. It also has decent ballistic coeficients, so it hits hard even at range.

Its a bit heavy for deer, but is great for elk, moose, bear, and many types of African game.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The 444 and 45-70 too big for deer? I thought it takes a belted mag to kill today's modern smaller deer. lol 

For big game I would say the 300 Win Mag would be a very good choice. Granted it is a tad big for deer but why not get to be very good with a gun that will take moose with out a problem? Other than that I would say the 30-06 is a very good choice if your shooting is going to be close range.

Chuck Norris can piss into gale force winds.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sniperpride

It's good to see you back. I share your admiration for the 300 Winchester magnum. Many people see magnum and think it will kick more than they like. I remember a while back a fellow said a 30-06 Ackley improved was just as fast, and that a 300 mag kicked to much. How can it be just as fast, and not kick the same? I like 30 caliber, so I purchased a 308 because I thought I was going to wear out my 300 Win Mag shooting everything including prairie dogs.

I think it is more of a personal choice than what will get the job done. If you include moose the 270 is the low side, with no top side, but then most moose in the Scandinavian countries are shot with the good old 6.5X55.

I have shot a few deer with the 45/70 and the low velocities keep the 405 gr bullet from damaging much meat. As a matter of fact it destroyed less meat than my 270.

I think if I had to pick one rifle it would be my 300 Win Mag. The stock, the recoil pad and many things come into the recoil equation and mine just doesn't kick that bad. I recently put a new thumbhole stock on my 270, just because I didn't have a centerfire with a thumbhole, and somehow the stock construction reduced felt recoil. I would hate to be stuck with one rifle, but if you must pick one simply pick one you know will do the job and that fits your hunting style, and worry no further. Sorry, there just is no magic caliber, --------or perhaps there are many of them??????????


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Good to see you also Plainsman. Yeah my .300 (currently for sale) :wink:  Has almost no recoil whatsoever, I shoot it one handed and its not like im going easy on the reloads either, over 3200fps on the chronograph. Alot of people who like the 06 better maybe like the availability and cost of ammunition. Alot of the other people who use .300 or other variants use reloads. So its all a personal preference really, as for me there is no way I could go to kmart and buy some ammo and expect to pull down that deer at 600yds+, its just not gonna happen :wink:


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

*SniperPride*, You must be a lot bigger and tougher than most of us, My 300 Win Mag weighs just over 9 lbs. with the scope & sling and most people that shoot it don't want to shoot it again. I manage it just fine, But I am 6'-4" and weigh 230lbs. Most people barely can manage a 30-06 and are scared to death of a 300 Mag. I agree with you, It is a Great caliber for those who can handle it. About factory ammo, I sure do agree with you on that, I always reload because factory ammo just doesn't perform as good. I know the .300 is capable of killing a deer at 600+ yards, But most of us wouldn't even try it, I can't hardly see one that far away let alone shoot it. I know it can be done if you are set up for it though.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Im not that big or tough, my .300 weighs 14lbs though


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

*SniperPride*, Now that makes sense, It probably kicks less than a .270? Just curious what kind of groups you can shoot with a setup like that? You must have a full bull barrel? I know the .300 Win Mag is capable of excellent accuracy because mine shoots under .5" at 100yds. most of the time, It is just a standard Rem. 700 BDL with a 6X Leupold on it.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Unfortunatly I havent shot groups past 100 yds on the bench. But at 100yds it was under .5 as well. It actually packs a pretty good punch when you are on the bench and not touching the gun. The barrel is big, almost 30 inches of 1&1/4 inch stainless steel.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

You don't need to be a big guy to shoot the 300 WM. I have no problem shooting my 300 WM that weighs 7.5 lbs. with scope. Mostly it comes down to how you hold your rifle and how it fits you that matters.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Longshot said:


> You don't need to be a big guy to shoot the 300 WM. I have no problem shooting my 300 WM that weighs 7.5 lbs. with scope. Mostly it comes down to how you hold your rifle and how it fits you that matters.


Very true. Most of the pain can be from holding it againts the shoulder incorrectly, and it happens to the best of us.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

I Agree with you guys on that and I'd like to add that there is a lot of people that have a very low threshold of pain, I've seen full grown men whine and cry when shooting anything bigger than a .243 off the bench, I have a good friend that whined about his heavy barreled .257 Imp. kicking too hard. I also know 2 different guys that hunt deer with a .222 because the are afraid of anything bigger. I know it sounds pretty extreme and I can't understand it, But it's the truth. :roll:


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I would say that if you could only have 1 rifle in your entire life, the 30.06 would be the best choice. I moved up to a .300 WM for flat land shooting.


----------

